# How much could a domain name be worth.



## paulfrottawa (Apr 29, 2010)

I never thought I could profit from registering a domain name this week. But looking for other names I noticed DNS names close to what I have are expensive. 

I chose com-munity.ca because community.ca was RESTRICTED. So now I realize I have the only way to spell community on a .ca domain. So could I be a millionaire now?

My wife wants to know


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2010)

As with everything it's a matter of supply and demand. When there's a high demand but little supply prices go up. So the question is how many requests do you get for that domain?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Apr 29, 2010)

Well none yet but I suppose that since "*communities.ca" is big business and no one else thought to put a hyphen in community.ca that they'll want it.

 I'm hoping to keep the name for myself but wonder if I have something of big value. I know it has more value than I paid for it.

OH: So you didn't say no "it not worth a million dollars" so you think it possible right. That is what I want my wife to understand.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2010)

The more people want it the more the price goes up. But since you have no requests yet, it won't be worth much more then you paid for it. This could change in the future though.


----------



## maxmouse (Apr 29, 2010)

I've seen very popular websites where the domain is appraised at about $25000.  So personally I would say that yours is not likely to get you rich any time soon, unfortunately.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think it has anything to do with a popular site as much as usefulness. Like Metro.ca for Metro stores, BMW.com for bmw cars. Now if bmw.com was for a porn site then the name isn't matching its ful potential.

I do relize the less people know that such a name exists the less interest will be. Like type community.ca and get nothing and found out the names restricted you would probally forget about it, and do something radical or less matching the ulr to its purpose.


----------



## saxon3049 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think what you are talking about is domain flipping, or near squatting. I am not really into domains other than a few I own for business but my friend Jason is a real web "black hat" 2.0 victim kinda told me about this once essentially you buy a domain that is close to a popular one say example.com the one you own is wxample.com you fill it with related content and adds and profit until it starts to effect the traffic of the legitimate domain. 

Another one is finding a site like http://www.example.com where some one has not registered the .net .org etc and fill it up in the same manner as before.

Flipping is where you buy a domain from a auction that has isnt doing that well but has a popular name, then build it up just for resale.

And Zombie domains are the ones that have expired that had a high page rank, you re-register it and go to the way back machine and pull the old content rebuild the site and then sell SEO links before google dose a PR update then sets it back down to 0.

He prity much says the only way for you to make money from a domain now is to be a unethical bugger who will do anything to make a quid.


----------



## carlton_draught (Apr 30, 2010)

If you are going to make a million from com-munities.ca, what happens when someone else registers co-mmunities.ca? Or c-ommunities.ca? Or comm-unities.ca? And the 6 or so other combinations you haven't counted on. Now add up those combinations, and multiply them with .com, .info, .net, .us, .... are those 40+ people or so going to be millionaires as well?

IMO, hyphenated domain names are far less marketable than say, 7 minute abs.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Apr 30, 2010)

carlton_draught said:
			
		

> If you are going to make a million from com-munities.ca, what happens when someone else registers co-mmunities.ca? Or c-ommunities.ca? Or comm-unities.ca? And the 6 or so other combinations you haven't counted on. Now add up those combinations, and multiply them with .com, .info, .net, .us, .... are those 40+ people or so going to be millionaires as well?
> 
> IMO, hyphenated domain names are far less marketable than say, 7 minute abs.



No the name com-munity stuck out for me. Anyway's I surprise myself this week. And I relize nothing worth a million unless your hold a corporation ransom with a domain name like madonna.com


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 30, 2010)

In the U.S. at least, names which might be
resolved to by misttyping (esample.com or exxample.com
etc maybe) often are found to be typosquatting, and
that has been made illegal.      ^^ IF that is the term


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 30, 2010)

AFAIK, typosquatting (which is indeed the name) is not illegal _per se_, but only when the typosquatter preys on commercial or otherwise valuable domains (brand names, and such) and clearly tries to make money off of the typosquatting. E.g. selling advertising space or running AdSense on colacola.com or pespi.com.


----------

